# RMR BLOW-OUT SALE 25% OFF WHILE SUPPLIES LAST



## JIMM

*RMR Animas vs trib tomcat?*

So the sale mentioned above puts the RMR Animas in the same approximate price range as the tomcat. How do these 2 compare for performance in cl3/4 rapids? Any significant advantage of one over the other? Not concerned with load carrying or materials, just the on water performance. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Riverboat Works

Jimm, the Animas is 2" wider and comes with thigh straps. The tube diameters are pretty much the same. The extra width makes the Animas more stable in rapids than the tomcat. Our price for the Animas after the discount is $599.25 + tax if applicable. We only have one left and it is gray.


----------



## PoopChicken

I heard you guys are offering a 5% discount for locals this week, would that be on top of the 25% on RMR's?


----------



## Riverboat Works

Yes poopchicken show us a chaffee/fremont drivers license and get an additional 5%. Locals appreciation week! Ends Sat September 27th.


----------



## Riverboat Works

Only 2 14' RMR's, 2 13' RMR's, and 2 10.5' Storm's left at this great discount price. Comes with 5 year warranty. Get one before they are gone.

14' $2103.24 out the door you save $649
13' $1905.78 out the door you save $588
10.5' $1374.92 out the door you save $424


----------



## Riverboat Works

Only 2 14' RMR's, 1 13' RMR's, and 1 10.5' Storm's left at this great discount price. Comes with 5 year warranty. 

14' $2103.24 out the door you save $649
13' $1905.78 out the door you save $588
10.5' $1374.92 out the door you save $424


----------



## Riverboat Works

*Only 2 RMR's left*

We have one Gray 16' and one Gray 13' left. Both at 25% off, get one before they are gone!


----------

